
SpaceX’s Falcon Heavy launch was YouTube’s second biggest live stream ever - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16981730/spacex-falcon-heavy-launch-youtube-live-stream-record
======
craftyguy
> coming in second to the Red Bull Stratos jump, which racked in a ridiculous
> 8 million concurrent views back in 2012.

Wow, compared to the 2.3 million that this event drew, that's a very distant
second place.

~~~
infogulch
Good ole power law.

------
yohann305
The whole world will stop when Falcon Heavy will do the real launch to Mars,
aren’t you excited about it ?!

